# Red aquatic worms



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

I recently tore down a planted tank and in the substrate I found thousands of red worms. At first I thought they were earthworms, but they were all fairly small (1-2") and upon taking them out of the water, found that they were somewhat flat.

I have identified them as this:

http://www.fcps.edu/islandcreekes/ecolo ... c_worm.htm

I have some now in a cup of water and am wondering if it would be beneficial to put them in my newly setup Tang tank. The article above says that they churn the substrate like earthworms and eat any organic matter that they find. I do put MTS in all of my tanks as well.

Any thoughts?


----------



## slackline (Mar 28, 2010)

I've never seen those in any tank before. They sound beneficial but they hold a certain "gross" factor for me. I don't see how any of them survive given the fact that worms look good to a huge number of fish.


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

slackline said:


> I've never seen those in any tank before. They sound beneficial but they hold a certain "gross" factor for me. I don't see how any of them survive given the fact that worms look good to a huge number of fish.


Maybe this is why my fish never seemed hungry.


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

I put them in the tank. They could not burrow in the sand like they did in the previous substrate. The plecos ate them.


----------

